# Hull wax and drain plugs?



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I have an Ankona, use Attwood T-Handle Drain Plug, Star bright Marine


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Star Brite marine polish on the slick stuff and woody wax on the nonskid.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

nu-finish


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Collinite 845 Insulator Wax


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Old Bonefish was 27 years old and had a new car finish on it thanks to 
*COLLINITE
No. 885 Heavy Duty Paste Fleetwax*


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

New Cayenne will be the same. The stuff is not easy to work with but it lasts.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Star Brite marine polish on the slick stuff and woody wax on the nonskid.


Is the woody wax ok of awl Grip nonskid?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The boat didn't come with a drain hole/plug ?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

It came with one but it leaked. I got a second one at walmart and its worked ok. It is gold colored screw in cam over type deal. I was just wondering if there was some magical, never leak, easy to install drain plug that i didnt know about. I just like hearing what other people are doing on thier rigs.

Lou


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> It came with one but it leaked. I got a second one at walmart and its worked ok. It is gold colored screw in cam over type deal. I was just wondering if there was some magical, never leak, easy to install drain plug that i didnt know about. I just like hearing what other people are doing on thier rigs.
> 
> Lou


They usually leak between the tube and the transom, not the drain plug itself. A while back I went through about every different style drain plug I could find and thought they all leaked. I finally figured out it wasn't the plug, it was the tube!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Is the woody wax ok of awl Grip nonskid?


I think it is, but I'm not sure honestly. My nonskid is sort of molded into the gelcoat rather than a paint. But I swear by the woody wax. I even use it on any aluminum and stainless and it makes everything look great.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

CaptDanS said:


> New Cayenne will be the same. The stuff is not easy to work with but it lasts.


What makes the 885 difficult to work with? Can you give me a quick summary on your application technique, type of pad you're using, and RPMs on your buffer?

Thanks!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maguire's simple marine wax. Do not wax your non-skid, that is why it is called non-skid, it is for your safety. Use a non skid cleaner(West Marine label with PTFE) mixed with your boat wash soap every time you wash your hull.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m no expert. I have awl grip as well and the website says not to use waxes. They recommend “awl care”. Apply by hand, wipe off. I use it. My deck beads water like crazy and stains rinse off


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

THX1138 said:


> I have a 17 Cayenne. What are you guys using for Hull wax? What is your favorite drain plug?
> 
> Lou


I have Stainless garbord drain plugs in my boat. They are $40 but worth it. As for wax, 3M marine on the exterior. I use a pressure washer on the inside and no wax.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> I have Stainless garbord drain plugs in my boat. They are $40 but worth it. As for wax, 3M marine on the exterior. I use a pressure washer on the inside and no wax.
> View attachment 26401


Where do you find those plugs? They look sharp!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Where do you find those plugs? They look sharp!


http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/stainless-garboard-drain-plug

I am not 100% sure, but I think they will fit inside a standard 1" drain plug hole. I cant remember if I used 1" or 1 1/4" on my boat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/stainless-garboard-drain-plug
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but I think they will fit inside a standard 1" drain plug hole. I cant remember if I used 1" or 1 1/4" on my boat.


Thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> What makes the 885 difficult to work with? Can you give me a quick summary on your application technique, type of pad you're using, and RPMs on your buffer?
> 
> Thanks!


The trick with Collinites 845 and 885 is to apply it thin, very thin. People often make the mistake of caking it on, then it becomes a bear to remove, often leaving ghosting behind as a result. Lightly mist a microfiber hand applicator with detail spray to prime it, then apply a thin coat of either 845 or 885. Allow it a few minutes to flash, then buff off with a clean microfiber buffing towel. 

Collinites is even easier to remove if you use a base coat such as Klasse AIO. Collinites looks incredible if used as a topper over a base of synthetic.


----------

